
Hardlywork.in - Browse Facebook in a spreadsheet - pelle
http://hardlywork.in/
======
sethbannon
Much better than the Diesel version. Didn't know people were still making
desktop apps!

~~~
comp615
Especially if you can't actually install programs on your office computer :-/

------
xinuc
We need something like this with emacs / vim interface

~~~
pavel_lishin
Doesn't emacs already come with a browser mode built in?

------
stevenwinter
we need something like this with a google chat interface and an emacs/ vim
interface

